# Blue/blue agouti babies- puzzling me...?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little darlings just opened their eyes. I thought most of them were blue agouti; nice tris with good contrast. Last night I was looking at them and most of them looked blue. The nice dark patches of what looked like agouti a few days ago looked solid blue. I was kinda happy, but suspicious, so I took some new pix, and on my computer the dark patches once again looked agouti.

What do you think? Could the new lighting in there affect the appearance; I had bare bulb incandescent and now it's low wattage compact florescent with a clear plastic fixture. They are so clearly ticked....


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

The lighting could well effect how it appears, but would agree that in the pics it definitely looks agouti. However, what I really wanted to say was that I love the astrex one! It looks so shiny


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

maddeh: Thanks! It's satin.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Well that would explain it then  Is it the only one in the litter that is astrex and satin?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper.


----------

